# Berlin Strings not downloading - SOLVED



## borisb2 (Sep 21, 2020)

New StaffPad user here ..

So far I purchased Berlin Strings, Cinebrass and SF Chamber Strings .. CineBrass and Chamber Strings downloaded and installed without a breeze, but Berlin Strings just wont start downloading .. can I force that somehow?

Somewhere I was reading it happened to others as well .. any workarounds?

Thanks


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 22, 2020)

soo .. whats the next step?

over the last 24 hours I typed in about 15 times my appleID + pass + wait and click that I want to purchase again (because whenever you come back 1 hour later and check if it finally started downloading you have to click Download which needs to run through the buying process again in order to queue up for downloading)

Now I'M DONE with Berlin Strings. How can I get my money back? Make a ticket with Apple, StaffPad, OT? At this point for sure I won't buy any other OT libraries in StaffPad - its just too dangerous - which is too bad, I was planning to have a look at OT Brass and WW etc.

Every other download works fine.. VERY annoying...

@OrchestralTools , fyi.


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thats whats happening after Restoring all purchases.. guess it just doesnt work with OT


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 22, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Thats whats happening after Restoring all purchases.. guess it just doesnt work with OT


What's the response from StaffPad support?


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Created a ticket today .. wanted to give them some time

somewhere I was reading it happened to others as well.. just dont recall where I was reading that .. guess I have to search in that long thread below - if there was a solution


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Sep 23, 2020)

Are you on iPadOs 14?


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gabriel2013 said:


> Are you on iPadOs 14?


Yes, just updated yesterday.. also uninstalled, reinstalled StaffPad and restored Purchases - no luck yet


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 23, 2020)

They say that it's an Apple Store issue, and that StaffPad doesn't really have any control over it.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Sep 23, 2020)

I had the same problem but on Berlin Pianos.

After several uninstall and reinstall, it fix it. 
At the time support ask me if a was on iPadOS 14 beta, because there seams to be a problem with the downloads in 14 beta.

I was on 13, then upgraded to to 14 and download it again with no problem.

Now I change devices, and Berlin Pianos install fine but Berlin Strings had the same problem you reported.

To be fair I don’t think this is OTs fault. Probably some software bug/update or something related to the AppStore.

Anyway I am trying to resolve it too.


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 23, 2020)

But if it‘s an Apple problem, why does it happen only with OT products? I would understand it that way if randomly InApp purchases sometimes don‘t download.. but only OT?

To be honest, i‘m not interested who‘s fault that is - I just want to download these strings. I paid for that 2 days ago.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 23, 2020)

@borisb2 Check this out from the StaffPad user group on Facebook. Looks like there is a Berlin Strings-specific SP bug they are working on:


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 23, 2020)

and then magic happened...


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Sep 24, 2020)

Same here, already download it.


----------



## marius_dm (Oct 18, 2020)

It is NOT Berlin Strings related. I had a terrible time yesterday trying to download Berlin Brass on my new 12.9 pro. 
The way I finally resolved it was by not using Restore purchases but clicking the download button for each lib separately starting with Berlin brass.
Just a note, I have a gigabit connection and it took over an hour to download a mere 2.7GB. They seem to have some algorithm to limit download speeds that‘s clearly not working as intended.
Every time I had to reinstall StaffPad libraries I had issues.


----------



## marius_dm (Oct 19, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I’m having similar issues. Did you have to click “purchase” again?


Yes, it won’t charge you twice, don’t worry


----------

